# Anyone fished Mooney Mooney Creek (NSW)?



## hoges007 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi All,

Just wondering if anyone has fished in Mooney Mooney Creek (NSW)?? Interested in knowing where they launched from and if they had any success fishing??

I've often looked down at the creek when driving over the high bridge on the F3 (between Sydney & Gosford) and thought geez it looks like a great place to explore and have a paddle (hows the serenity ).

Took a driven down to the creek on the Old Pacific Hwy late on the weekend - was just on dusk & couldn't see much - but looked launchable. Would be good to hear from anyone who's been down there before.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## amulloway (Jul 8, 2008)

Gday Mark
Have never fished from a yak up Mooney, but used to head up there and fish under the old Mooney Bridge. Small poddy mullet or tailor work a treat on the resident jews with some real big ones up there on the big tides. Lotsa bream and plenty of snags to work a lure if you're not shore-bound. 
Good Luck
Ash


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

Hoges007. fished it quite hard a few years ago from a yak,looks very good ,BUT i found it doen't quite perform like you would think. there are small bass up the top end . some bream if you can get through the chopper tailor.Had some good runs which i suspect were jew of a night while crabing but there is so many snags littering the bottom i always seemed to get done in. Fished it on my own and there were some monster" BOOFS" getting into the bull mullett , either jew or bull sharks but what ever they were unsettleing  Nice backwater to get away from the everyone. You can launch under the old bridge you might want to take a snatch strap to pull your yak up over the mud on low tide,watch your car there although i havn,t had any problems have heard some bad reports. cheers radar


----------



## mulder (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah! really worth a paddle just to go touring for the day.
the upstream side of the bridge is really snaggy but a nice paddle. last time i was up there lots of trees across.
no one else there either. better than bonydoon.
paddling to the main river and back is a good day lots to explore,little inlets,piles creek etc.
shallow water most of the way. loads of oyster covered rocks can make landing for lunch a bit of a hassle.
the fishing can be a bit hit and miss. its muddy water up there so unless your lure hits em in the head they're not gunna find it.
more of a touring day out for me


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah mate Peril an I fished it Saturday, little bass, little bream and little flatties. If you wanted to fly for some mullet you could have a heap of fun up there. Don't go past the gate as this is private property even thou the street directory says its part of the great north walk.
I have caught soapies up there before but nothing was doing in that regards yesterday.

Cheers Dave


----------



## hoges007 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the feedback - lots of good advise there.

Definately helps for the prep. I think i'll target to do a bit of exploring first trip with a bit of flick stik fishing mixed in. I like the sounds of targeting the jew's, but will leave that for a return visit.

They weren't my first thought of fish that would be up there - wasn't sure of the water depth? - but i guess they're in the hawkesbury so they can go where ever they want.. kind of like the bull sharks hey Radar? (i'm not a fan of those mistery tail splashes either!) ;-)

I'm probably a few weeks away from doing a trip as we have a bub due any day, but will post a report once i do head out there to let you know how i go.

Thanks for the heads up about leaving the car & not accessing the private property.



mulder said:


> better than bonydoon


 haha.. lol :lol:

Cheers.
Mark


----------

